# Lowering HCT Hematocrit



## Grinch (Feb 25, 2020)

Hematocrit coming back fairly high at 52.7
Range 37-51
Potassium was also high

Is giving blood the only option? Or are there other options? 

I'm a non smoker

185 lbs
15%bf 
34 yrs 
Male


----------



## Trump (Feb 25, 2020)

Drinking more water could lower it


----------



## CJ (Feb 25, 2020)

I bet a vampire would help.

Go old school, leeches!


----------



## Grinch (Feb 25, 2020)

I had a tick bite one time. Named it rachel, after my ex. Not only was it trying to drain the life put of me but, it was also attached to my dick.


----------



## Beserker (Feb 25, 2020)

Watch your iron intake... if you’re getting enough through diet, you don’t need a multivitamin that’s high in iron.  My wife was iron deficient which caused huge problems, got that under control then BW showed high Hematocrit so she found a happy medium and it returned to normal range.

Doc said to watch caffeine intake and drink a lot of water as well.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 25, 2020)

A phlebotomy is the normal practice to lower your hematocrits.  I have the same issue and live at a high elevation.  I will occasionally do a 550cc phlebotomy every week for 2-3 weeks to knock it down


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 1, 2020)

Yep.  You have to donate some blood if you want to lower your HCT while using steroids / doing TRT.


----------

